# Lakers Tickets/ Release Date?



## SoCalfan21

Does Ne one know when lakers tickets go on sale cause im tryin to fly out to La to watch a few games...so can someone let me know...did the schedule come out yet?


----------



## Cris

schedule doesnt come out for a couple weeks
single game tickets dont go on sale until like the 2nd week of october


----------



## afobisme

hm, how much are mid-row tickets at a laker game? when i went in 2000, it was on a sunday vs. new york... decent seats, not too close but not too far up there. i tink the tickets were $40. im thinking it's going to be at least $55 nwoadays?


----------



## Cris

mid-row where?


----------



## afobisme

no idea of the jargon... in my estimation, it was about halfway distance (if you count by where the seats are) from the frontcourt seats to the nosebleeds. i think it was a bit closer to frontcourt though

ahh i remember that game, kobe got into a fist fight with charlie ward i think..


----------



## Cris

<center>*STAPLES Center Virtual Tour*

<center>







</center> (Click on a section to see a photo of the view from that section)

</center> <map name="STAPLES_seating2005_Map"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.111.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="111" coords="235,100,271,155"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.110.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="110" coords="194,89,230,155"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.112.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="112" coords="277,97,312,155"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.119.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="119" coords="277,234,312,300"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.101.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="101" coords="235,234,271,300"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.102.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="102" coords="194,234,230,300"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.109.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="109" coords="165,100, 189,96, 189,149, 175,149"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.108.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="108" coords="109,129, 126,110, 135,113, 156,102, 169,148, 150,160"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.107.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="107" coords="110,139, 149,167, 145,174, 180,174, 180,192, 95,191, 96,169, 100,162"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.106.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="106" coords="95,197, 180,197, 180,215, 146,215, 149,220, 104,255, 91,228, 96,223"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.105.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="105" coords="152,220, 180,220, 180,231, 163,231, 125,279, 107,260"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.104.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="104" coords="169,241, 155,286, 135,275, 142,266, 151,270, 166,240"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.103.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="103" coords="175,240, 187,240, 187,300, 161,297"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.118.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="118" coords="316,240, 331,240, 344,298, 316,299"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.114.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="114" coords="350,105, 361,114, 380,110, 400,129, 384,141, 371,130, 346,152, 339,149"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.115.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="115" coords="329,175, 361,175, 260,165, 396,140, 406,162, 409,167, 411,192, 330,192"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.116.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="116" coords="327,197, 412,197, 409,220, 415,219, 403,255, 360,222, 361,214, 327,214"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.117.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="117" coords="327,219, 360,219, 356,227, 399,261, 382,278, 371,274, 350,285, 335,240, 342,239, 360,266, 369,260, 343,230, 327,230"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.113.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="113" coords="317,96, 345,100, 334,149, 317,149"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.219.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="219" coords="400,262, 430,285, 412,303, 390,274"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.218.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="218" coords="417,229, 454,240, 434,280, 404,256"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.217.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="217" coords="460,199, 455,233, 419,224, 422,200"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.216.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="216" coords="455,159, 459,191, 422,190, 419,166"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.215.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="215" coords="434,110, 454,151, 418,160, 404,133"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.214.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="214" coords="411,86, 430,105, 400,128, 389,116"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%2018.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR18" coords="385,68, 409,82, 387,115, 382,110, 390,98, 386,95, 377, 106, 370,101"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%2017.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR17" coords="356,55, 380,65, 365,99, 353,94, 356,80, 353,79"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%2016.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR16" coords="319,50, 352,54, 345,92, 319,87"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%2015.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="PR15" coords="276,60,312,87"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%2014.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="PR14" coords="235,65,271,87"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%2013.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="PR13" coords="192,60,228,87"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%2012.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR12" coords="154,55, 190,50, 190,87, 161,90"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%2011.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR11" coords="125,65, 144,56, 154,79, 150,80, 152,94, 141,99"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%2010.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR10" coords="96,85, 121,67, 137,101, 130,105, 120,95, 115,97, 125,109"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%209.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR9" coords="138,289, 120,320, 99,306, 121,276, 125,281, 116,283, 119,295, 130,284"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%208.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR8" coords="155,296, 150,311, 154,312, 148,334, 123,224, 142,292"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%207.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR7" coords="188,302, 188,340, 150,334, 161,299"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%206.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="PR6" coords="194,302,230,331"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%205.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="PR5" coords="235,302,271,331"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%204.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="PR4" coords="277,302,312,331"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%203.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR3" coords="345,299, 353,335, 317,340, 316,302"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%202.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR2" coords="365,290, 381,325, 359,334, 351,311, 357,310, 353,295"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/Premier%201.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="PR1" coords="387,274, 411,305, 386,321, 370,288"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.210.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="210" coords="76,105, 95,86, 118,116, 105,128"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.209.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="209" coords="54,151, 74,109, 103,133, 90,160"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.208.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="208" coords="47,191, 51,157, 87,166, 85,190"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.207.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="207" coords="89,224, 51,232, 47,197, 85,200"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.206.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="206" coords="104,256, 75,280, 53,237, 90,228"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.205.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="205" coords="95,303, 76,285, 106,261, 117,274"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.317.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="317" coords="187,11,217,46"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.318.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="318" coords="221,10,282,46"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.319.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="319" coords="287,10,317,46"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.320.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="320" coords="320,45, 320,10, 357,15, 348,49"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.321.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="321" coords="362,15, 405,32, 386,63, 354,50"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.322.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="322" coords="410,35, 429,46, 405,75, 390,65"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.323.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="323" coords="429,54, 455,83, 451,86, 455,90, 435,104, 410,79"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.324.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="324" coords="456,94, 468,113, 445,122, 436,108"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.325.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="325" coords="469,120, 481,161, 460,165, 450,127"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.325.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="326" coords="482,167, 484,192, 463,192, 462,170"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.327.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="327" coords="485,198, 482,222, 461,220, 464,199"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.328.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="328" coords="461,224, 482,228, 469,270, 449,262"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.329.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="329" coords="470,275, 456,295, 436,281, 446,266"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.330.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="330" coords="435,286, 455,300, 451,302, 456,306, 430,335, 410,311"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.331.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="331" coords="405,315, 428,343, 410,354, 390 324"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.332.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="332" coords="386,326, 405,357, 399,361, 403,369, 364,383, 354,338"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.333.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="333" coords="349,340, 359,384, 321,388, 321,343"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.334.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="334" coords="280,344,319,389"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.301.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="301" coords="234,344,276,389"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.302.jpg" target="_blank" shape="RECT" alt="302" coords="190,344,230,389"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.303.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="303" coords="185,343, 185,388, 146,385, 158,340"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.304.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="304" coords="154,339, 143,384, 103,369, 107,360, 101,357, 120,326"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.305.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="305" coords="116,323, 96,355, 79,343, 101,314"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.306.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="306" coords="98,310, 78,335, 50,306, 55,304, 52,299, 72,286"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.307.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="307" coords="70,282, 50,295, 38,275, 60,266"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.308.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="308" coords="58,261, 38 269, 25,227, 46,225"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.309.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="309" coords="45,219, 25,222, 23,198, 44,197"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.310.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="310" coords="44,192, 22,192, 24,167, 45,170"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.311.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="311" coords="25,161, 39,120, 58,127, 46,165"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.312.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="312" coords="38,113, 50,94, 70,107, 61,122"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.313.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="313" coords="52,90, 55,86, 50,82, 78,55, 98,79, 72,104"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.314.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="314" coords="79,46, 97,35, 116,65, 101,75"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.315.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="315" coords="102,32, 145,15, 153,50, 120,63"><area href="http://www.nba.com/media/lakers/sect.316.jpg" target="_blank" shape="POLY" alt="316" coords="150,14, 186,10, 186,46, 158,49"> </map> 
<center><table width="300"> <tbody><tr> <td>*Capacity: 18,997*</td> <td align="right">*Opened: 1999*</td> </tr> </tbody></table></center> 

<hr> 

<table bgcolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="200"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" align="center">*2006-07 Single-Game Pricing*</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#f59984" width="50%"> 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*$20**</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#05a9a8" width="50%"> 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*$26*</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#f2952b" width="50%"> 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*$36*</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#3279c9" width="50%"> 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*$77.50*</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#fbf384" width="50%"> 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*$97.50*</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#3fba14" width="50%"> 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*$135*</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#786ec5" width="50%"> 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*$190*</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#e3000e" width="50%"> 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*$220*</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#a1a6ac" width="50%"> 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*Premier*</td></tr> <tr><td bgcolor="#564146" width="50%"> 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*Suites*</td></tr> <tr><td colspan="2" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">*-Sold on an individual game basis only.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## afobisme

jeesh, $97.50? i had seats toward the left edge of the yellow area.

saw freddie prinze/sarah michelle, magic, dr. dre, and a other celebs too. at halftime dr.dre was signing off autographcs pretty frequently.

you got a map of the clippers seats/prices? hell, i would rather go to a clipper laker game, it's probably significantly cheaper.


----------



## Cris

<center>







</center>  Back to Top 


<table align="center" width="550"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#000000" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="90%"><tbody><tr><td> <table bgcolor="#666666" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="30%">*SEAT LOCATION*</td> <td align="center" width="20%">*SEASON
PRICE PER GAME*</td> <td align="center" width="30%">*TAKE A LOOK...*</td> </tr><tr><td colspan="5"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="3" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#b20837" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">Courtside A-B</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$350</td> <td align="center" width="30%">*Call (888) 895-8662*</td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="5" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="1" width="100%">
</td></tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#ff3333" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">Loge Center</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$150</td> <td align="center" width="30%">Section Sample View </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="5" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="1" width="100%">
</td></tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#ff9933" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">Loge Corner A</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$100</td> <td align="center" width="30%">Section Sample View </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="5" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="1" width="100%">
</td></tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#b3d88c" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">Loge Corner B</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$80</td> <td align="center" width="30%">Section Sample View </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="5" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="1" width="100%">
</td></tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#fff200" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">Loge End</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$47</td> <td align="center" width="30%">Section Sample View </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="5" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="1" width="100%">
</td></tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#66ccff" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">200 Level</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$30</td> <td align="center" width="30%">Section Sample View </td> </tr> <!--<tr><td colspan="5" height="1" width="100%" bgcolor="cccccc"></td></tr> <tr> <td width="10%" bgcolor="DFDFDF">/media/clippers/blank.gif</td> <td width="20%" align="center">Premier Level</td> <td width="20%" align="center">$49.42</td> <td width="30%" align="center">Section Sample View </td> </tr>--> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table> 

<table align="center" width="550"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#000000" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="90%"><tbody><tr><td> <table bgcolor="#666666" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="30%">*SEAT LOCATION*</td> <td align="center" width="20%">*SEASON
PRICE PER GAME*</td> <td align="center" width="30%">*TAKE A LOOK...*</td> </tr><tr><td colspan="5"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="3" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#234792" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">Upper Center A</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$30</td> <td align="center" width="30%">Section Sample View </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="5" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="1" width="100%">
</td></tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#72a2d7" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">Upper Center B</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$25</td> <td align="center" width="30%">Section Sample View </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="5" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="1" width="100%">
</td></tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#008a5d" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">Upper Corner A</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$20</td> <td align="center" width="30%">Section Sample View </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="5" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="1" width="100%">
</td></tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#00b258" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">Upper Corner B</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$20</td> <td align="center" width="30%">Section Sample View </td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="5" bgcolor="#cccccc" height="1" width="100%">
</td></tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#b1a97c" width="10%">







</td> <td align="center" width="20%">Upper End</td> <td align="center" width="20%">$15</td> <td align="center" width="30%">Section Sample View </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## afobisme

ah thanks, jesus laker prices are ridiculous.. i dont get why they jacked the prices after shaq/phil left. 

maybe dr. buss was making a lot of money, so he wanted to relay the benefits to the fans? this was talked about in phil's book, and i remember the season after shaq left they announced that they were going to raise the prices.


----------



## SoCalfan21

i sat in the PR seats when i went to LA last year against the Grizz...best seats ever


----------

